# croakers



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

cought 11 croakers, 15-17" and one 18" 
bay bridge on kent island side. 
10 was caught from 10pm till 3AM
1 the next day at 3pm

bloodworm and bait shrimp cocktail on circle hook

and get this, i wasnt [email protected]!


oh yeah, i cheated, used a boat.


tons of stupid annoying little pearch and the occasional large spot.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*why moved?*

out of curiosity... why was this post moved to the boating board if stupidjet is a subscriber?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's a boating report,*



stupidjet said:


> oh yeah, i cheated, used a boat.


Shorbound anglers don't have access to the spot.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*i get that part*

but i am a boater and subscriber. but, if i catch from a boat and want to post in supporter forum, then isn't that part of what i pay for? not trying to start nothin', just trying to understand. i am sure that stupidejt and i are not the only two boating supporters.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah, i put it int he supporter forum for a reason. i wanted to share with supporters. maybe i'll just keep them to myself from now on...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The Supporter Forum is*

used for the most part to keep supporter info within the supporters group. As P&S is a shorebound fishing site for the most part, there is no great danger of that spot or any other boating spot getting swamped from boaters due to a report. Sorry but boating reports go on the boating board....Tightlines


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*guess rules are rules*

accepted under slight diress.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry but heres the deal....*

There are many people that post boating reports where ever they feel like. Most times it's on their home board where all their friends will see it.

If the Mods did not move boating reports to the boating board we would more likely not have a boating board.

As this is a Pier and Surf fishing site we would just go ahead and wack boading reports. I don't think anybody wants that. Hope you understand.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i am a surf fisherman as i dont have a boat. i managed to get on a boat for once through a friend and wanted to post a report of my catch. 



whats the point of the supporter forum then?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*stupidjet,*

No disrespect ment, any other report would have stayed there!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

ok


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

Did you say an *18* INCH CROAKER?!!?


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

hey stupidjet, did you cut and use any of the spot?


----------

